# Holy carp- have you seen the Giant Stiletto?



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

The Giant catalog was open to the Stiletto page when I walked in the LBS. My eyes bugged.

Man, I want one. Apparently not quite in production, they've already got plenty of orders for 'em.

*Specifications:*

color Men's/Women's: Black Sparkle, Red Metalflake, Satin Black Red/Silver 
size Unisex 
frame High-Tensile Steel 
fork Oversized CroMo triple clamp 
derailleur Rear: Shimano Altus 
derailleurshifters SRAM MRX Plus, 7-speed Twist 
cranks Alloy, 152mm, 44T 
pedals Platform 
handlebar 5-piece 
stem Giant Alloy 4-bolt 
headset Steel 1 1/8" 
levers Alloy direct-pull 
brakes Tektro disc w/ 8in rotor 
saddle Solo 
seatpost Alloy micro-adjust, 27.2, QR Seat lever 
rims Alloy, 48H 
hubs Front: Alloy Nutted, 48H, 14mm Axle, Rear: Alloy 48H, 10mm Axle 
tires Front: Magnum 20x3.0", Rear: Magnum 24x3.0" 
cassette Shimano, 14-34T, 7-speed MegaRange 
spokes Stainless Steel 14G 
additional Kickstand, Chainguard

fp


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Quando? y...*

Donde the faq would I ride it? I guess I could get my son one of the new stingrays, and we could be our own float in the Fourth of July Parade.

Very cool, no doubt.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

How do you do switchbacks on it?


----------



## lakerat_62788 (Jun 11, 2004)

wow! that is badd! look at the tire tread. above awesome.

nate


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

Daddy likey!

I hope the production spec includes some Cracker Jack temp tattoos, Lee Press on devil goatee, and ratty mullet extensions.

I've got my spiked helmet on order  

-Erik


----------



## huntforlife (Jun 11, 2004)

I just saw one in a bike shop. Very neat looking.


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> The Giant catalog was open to the Stiletto page when I walked in the LBS. My eyes bugged.
> 
> Man, I want one. Apparently not quite in production, they've already got plenty of orders for 'em.
> 
> ...


Didya happen to hear a price for it? I wonder how comfortable it is for a long commute ride?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*???*



STrackMike said:


> Didya happen to hear a price for it? I wonder how comfortable it is for a long commute ride?


The manager guesstimated around $600.

fp


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

Our dealer catalog lists it at $450. That could have been subject to change though so take it for what its worth.

-scott


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

berrywise said:


> Our dealer catalog lists it at $450. That could have been subject to change though so take it for what its worth.
> 
> -scott


$450 sounds a bit more sane. Hopefully the 'street' price will be a little lower than the msrp.


----------



## Pup (Feb 3, 2004)

Call it the *American Chopper* factor... I saw a schoolkid riding a huge chopped-out home job around the neighborhood last week.

Fork on the thing musta been six feet long.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Don't buy it Eff P!*

it simply won't fit in your steenkin' new SUV, you know...the blue one? Jim


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

*What? They don't list the weight?*

On second thought, never mind. It's probably lighter than my beast.


----------



## xxxiii (Jun 25, 2004)

My son has a new Schwinn Stingray chopper. The tire is a 4" wide slick. It weighs a whopping 45 lbs and has one speed: slow. Besides his aversion to hills with it, he loves it for cruisin'.

Supposedly, Schwinn will be releasing an aluminum adult sized version later this year. I'm already saving up for it. It should sport a 7 speed nexus, disc brakes, and the chopper look/feel.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*I was told it was around $400*

Very cool bike, I'd love to see one in person. Not a mountain bike though; strictly a cruiser style pavement bike, I'd say.


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

*I would love to commute on that.*

Then I could park next to all the motorcycle guys.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm tempted.

Two additions I'd make: Nexus hub with either a coaster brake or a drum brake, and a 8" or 10" hydraulic disc to the front (just for looks, of course). And I really prefer the Schwinn Stingray's fatter rear tire (3rd photo).

FWIW, Giant has no current plans for an internal gear hub version of the bike. I think it's partially based on their "Revo" sales which is offered with a derailleur and with a Nexus.

The Stiletto's retail price has just been increased $50 to an MSRP of $500.

The story I got from Giant is it's a shipping problem. There is just no good way to ship this bike. The 1-box arrangement they set up was resulting in damaged rear fenders, which is supposedly a common problem with a lot of these cruiser bikes.

They're in the process of working out a 2-box system and should be shipping shortly. The 2-box setup increases the LBS's role in the bike's assembly, which they'd like to avoid.

Demand is expected to be pretty crazy based on the popularity of the Schwinn Stingray, due in part to the television advertising Schwinn has been doing (anyone seen a Schwinn ad yet? All I've seen is a write-up in Newsweek.)


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

The whole idea seems similar to the current chopper craze. Slow bikes for rich old white people.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

big_slacker said:


> The whole idea seems similar to the current chopper craze. Slow bikes for rich old white people.


I know you're half joking, but I think anything to appeal to non-riders in such a way to get them into the sport (or just into a bike shop) can only be a good thing. If it turns some cyclists heads and gets them to spend a few more bucks, well, that's good, too.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, I have no problem with someone buying or riding something like this. I just like to make fun of the hype. Good for OCC that they can sell hardtail bikes with premade motors and a nice paint job for 40k+. Good for giant if they can sell chopper bikes for $450 as well. 



Speedüb Nate said:


> I know you're half joking, but I think anything to appeal to non-riders in such a way to get them into the sport (or just into a bike shop) can only be a good thing. If it turns some cyclists heads and gets them to spend a few more bucks, well, that's good, too.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

big_slacker said:


> Good for giant if they can sell chopper bikes for $450 as well.


I think the $200 price tag on the Schwinn Stingray is a big part of its popularity, but unfortunately it's a kid sized bike.

As cool as I think it's be to have one of these, I don't have the foggiest idea what I'd do with it or how I'd transport it. But I hear what you're saying -- there will be a good number of buyers who don't really consider that before they hand over the credit card.


----------



## Hammy71 (May 10, 2004)

I've had one on order since early May....LBS says that Giant's shipping date for the east coast was July 5. Anybody seen one on the east coast yet? My LBS says they have no idea when it'll be in and that they can't wait to see it either. Oh well...I just hope it's in before the fall!!!

I tried to email Giant and see how the shipping was going but....their lame website has no email contact....wtf


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

I have one on order too, Hammy, on the East Coast (Philly). On Monday (8/2/04) my dealer said to expect a call in 4 to 6 weeks. I read somewhere that they have them in Florida but the shop said there was a problem with the wrong seats being shipped so they had to delay. If I hear anything else, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## 65Matt (Feb 6, 2004)

A polished briggs & stratton would fit very nicely in those things...


----------



## Extra_Forte (Feb 1, 2004)

*Got Sti.....*

If you really NEED one of these, our LBS has 3 (yes, 3) for sale. Cool little rides. Great for Pub Crawls.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

Extra_Forte, are they "little"? Can't tell from the pics & even my shop owner hasn't seen on in person yet. I'm 6' 1" so little isn't going to work too well.


----------



## Extra_Forte (Feb 1, 2004)

*little they are...*

I'm 5'8" and my knees are not very happy. The taller you are, the worse the ride gets. In addition to the quirky psudo recumbent type handling. I would not suggest the purchase, but I would recommend the COOL project of building your own. Just a thought. Cheers.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*Stingray ads*

Here's a link to the stingray commercials. The current model definitely looks kid-sized, but bigger ones are coming out.

http://www.schwinnstingray.com/fun-tvspots.html

These bikes seem cool, but it would be cooler to be able to buy bike chopper parts and custom build your own.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*and don't forget...*

These have been around a while. Different culture, I guess:


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

*Great ads...*



GuruAtma said:


> Here's a link to the stingray commercials. The current model definitely looks kid-sized, but bigger ones are coming out.
> 
> http://www.schwinnstingray.com/fun-tvspots.html
> 
> These bikes seem cool, but it would be cooler to be able to buy bike chopper parts and custom build your own.


Man those StingRay ads are bad-a$$! It's about time that a company made something "cool" for kids that wasn't meant to make them fat and lazy (i.e. Playstations...).

I had a StingRay in the 70's that was the total shiznit of the neighborhood. It was burnt orange, had a HUGE sissy bar with a banana seat, chrome fenders, and some high-rise handlebars. I was ALWAYS on that bike, riding around the neighborhood.

I really hope these new StingRays and other similar bikes (such as the Giant Stiletto) catch on. Kids need to get out more...and in doing so may start taking up cycling once again as a way of life. That's how it all started for me...me and my StingRay.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Lotusfinger (Feb 9, 2004)

GuruAtma said:


> These have been around a while. Different culture, I guess:


Check out this guys stuff:

http://www.coopercruisers.com/bikes.html


----------



## khill (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cap City Lowriders*

If you're into that whole culture, these guys in Harrisburg seem to do some serious custom jobs (and have nice stock models as well):

Cap City Lowriders










- khill


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*Bad for the industry and bad for cycling in the US - Hear me out*

I had heard the the original Stingray had ruined the US bike industry for years when it subverted the 24 inch bike market. Bigger kids who would normally have outgrown the 20" bikes were riding around on there ridiculaous things.

We seemed to have reached a lull in the MTB market (just an observation). We went through the hardtail craze, the heavy duty hardtail craze, the Freeride/DH craze, and the All Mountain craze. Everybody who wants a mountain bike most likely has one (or more than one).

Now the industry is looking to find the "next big thing", and it's taking the form of these ridiculous things. With kids riding them down the sidewalk and weaving in and out of traffic, I believe it will only help to reinforce mainstream americas view that bikes are toys and should not be on the road.

Hopefully this trend will be offset by the Lance effect of new road bike sales.

Flame away.


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

*So what's the option - let kids watch TV?*



Burpee said:


> I had heard the the original Stingray had ruined the US bike industry for years when it subverted the 24 inch bike market. Bigger kids who would normally have outgrown the 20" bikes were riding around on there ridiculaous things.
> 
> We seemed to have reached a lull in the MTB market (just an observation). We went through the hardtail craze, the heavy duty hardtail craze, the Freeride/DH craze, and the All Mountain craze. Everybody who wants a mountain bike most likely has one (or more than one).
> 
> ...


So what's the option? Have our kids just sit on their fat a$$ and watch TV instead?

When you increase the amount of kids on bikes, you increase the amount of accidents that will happen. There is NO way around that -- even educating kids on proper ways of riding a bike has its limitations. Kids are kids and they will do stupid things on a bike. I did when I was 10 years old. Using this as an argument AGAINST creating bikes intended for kids is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard.

These bikes are being marketed to young people who would most likely NEVER buy or ride any of the "dorky" bikes on the market today. If this encourages kids to rethink bikes and classify them as "cool" again, then all the better. You have to look at this from a consumer perspective...especially from the point of view of a 11 year old kid.

If Europeans or other elitists think we Americans are so "uncultured" by creating these bikes, then screw 'em. They also called our motorcycles a joke, our fashion a joke, and our music a joke. Now they're all riding around on Harley's with their Levi's jeans listening to rap music.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*I never said anything about accidents*

or Europeans image of American cycling.

I said its perpetuating the perception that bikes are toys, and will not help the cause of garnering respect and encouraging drivers to share the roadways.

The option is to make REAL bikes for kids. These crappy chopper knockoffs marketed to overweight Downhill Domination Playstation kids that will be ridden 6 times then rot in garages across America are a step in the wrong direction.

You bring up a good point abt "dorky" kids bikes and marketing to kids... Do you have any kids? I have 2. A 7 year old who has a 40 pound Jamis 7 speed MTB, and a 4 year old who has a 16" Specialized BMX. The boy has been off his training wheels for almost a year. They both kick butt in the woods but she is hampered by the bikes weight and him by the single speed and coaster brake. You know they don't make a geared bike small enough to fit a 4 year old?

My kids both love riding their bikes, but are hampered by weight and frame sizing constraints. The bike industry has come a long way in these areas, but they have a long way to go.



dgangi said:


> So what's the option? Have our kids just sit on their fat a$$ and watch TV instead?
> 
> When you increase the amount of kids on bikes, you increase the amount of accidents that will happen. There is NO way around that -- even educating kids on proper ways of riding a bike has its limitations. Kids are kids and they will do stupid things on a bike. I did when I was 10 years old. Using this as an argument AGAINST creating bikes intended for kids is the most ridiculous thing I ever heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

*You're missing the point altogether*



Burpee said:


> or Europeans image of American cycling.
> 
> I said its perpetuating the perception that bikes are toys, and will not help the cause of garnering respect and encouraging drivers to share the roadways.
> 
> ...


Yes I have kids -- a 15 month old baby girl. But I also have a dozen nieces and nephews...plus friends with LOTS of "grown up" kids (I'm 35), so I know what I am talking about when it comes to kids and bikes.

You're forgetting one thing -- YOU are a cyclist, and are therefore a cyclist role model to your kids. That means your kids are going to naturally gravitate towards cycling as they see how much you enjoy it. The fact that your kids are enjoying their mini-MTB's is great. I have another friend who is an avid cyclist and his 2 kids also enjoy their mini-MTB's.

But most other parents are NOT cyclists and their kids have no role models besides OTHER kids and TV. If the OTHER kids are sitting around getting fat with their PS2, 40oz Coke, and and cheeseburger, then most kids will follow suit. But if the OTHER kids are riding their funky Schwinn StingRay, guess what? Other kids will want one too...and before you know it, a LOT of kids will be riding around on their funky Schwinn StingRays and Giant Stiletto's and any other weird concauction of a bike. And then our kids will be getting exercise and losing weight. Jeez...not a bad tradeoff, huh?

You will NEVER sell a "standard" MTB or road bike to a 7-year old kid...NEVER...unless he has a parent who cycles. So that takes care of 2% of the kid population. The other 98% of kids will only buy a bike if it is considered "cool". And I say all the power in the world to Schwinn, Giant, and anybody else who can capture the hearts of these kids.

In a picture perfect world I would agree with you in that we do NOT need these goofy bikes. But when you have a population who is FAT and adverse to any kind of exercise, this is definitely a step in the right direction.

Regarding your last comment about perpetuation the notion that bikes are toys...well, I say that is unfounded. I grew up with a bike and never had the perception that a bike is just a "toys" (even before I started riding bikes again). Hell, in college my bike was my ONLY means of transportation...never to be considered a "toy". And none of my adult friends...even those who have not flipped a leg over a bike in 20 years...would consider a bike just a "toy". They might not consider it as something they would have an interest in doing, but they would never consider it a "toy" and therefore something only immature people partake in.

Most people I know respect bikes. Those who don't are stupid ******** that will always think something is a "toy" unless it has 8 cylinders, real bullets, or an 80-proof label on it. And I don't care to attempt to change the mind of that crowd. We can only hope that evolution happens quickly enough to phase them off the planet for good.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't have kids, but I was one once, so here's my 2¢...

Doesn't matter if real bikes are made for kids if kids don't buy them.

I was pretty happy with my Huffy BMX with blue tires and yellow mag wheels (wouldn't have minded owning a polished Redline with blue tires) and I wanted nothing to do with gears. Gears were just an unnecessary complication, as were hand brakes, and having neither never stopped me and my similarly-equipped buddies from riding all over the city, and up and down some of the trails I sometimes revisit on my mountain bike, and other places that I'd like to but can't (certain hiking paths, concrete creek tunnels under freeways, etc.

If my parents had any knowledge of where and when I was out riding (they didn't), they should have been charged with neglect (they wern't). [Insert image of me ripping down Redwood Road at 11pm, tears streaming from my eyes, sans helmet.] I wouldn't want my kids out mingling with traffic -- at least, not MacArthur Blvd. Oakland traffic -- until they were at least in their mid-teens and definitely with a helmet.

The simple fact is, you've got to love bikes before you subject yourself to the effort it takes to ride. And the sad and simple truth is, I've got far more friends who loved bikes as kids who no longer ride, than I do friends who learned to love bikes and ride later in life. Whatever it takes to keep someone pedaling, the better off we are.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Chewbacca*

is a long-standing member of MTBR Passion. Tell him we sent ya.


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*You were doing OK...*



dgangi said:


> If Europeans or other elitists think we Americans are so "uncultured" by creating these bikes, then screw 'em. They also called our motorcycles a joke, our fashion a joke, and our music a joke. Now they're all riding around on Harley's with their Levi's jeans listening to rap music.


... until you insulted me and the entire continent I live on.

I don't think this bike is a symbol of being uncultured, I just find them a little crass. For the same reason I would never ride a Harley. But if someone else finds it tasteful, and buys one, good luck to him. Who am I to say what's tasteful and what isn't? And who are you to brand me an elitist?

By the way, I wear Levis and don't especially like rap music, just like a lot of other people, American or European. I don't remember ever calling either "a joke".


----------



## dgangi (Jan 19, 2004)

*My apologies*



SwissBuster said:


> ... until you insulted me and the entire continent I live on.
> 
> I don't think this bike is a symbol of being uncultured, I just find them a little crass. For the same reason I would never ride a Harley. But if someone else finds it tasteful, and buys one, good luck to him. Who am I to say what's tasteful and what isn't? And who are you to brand me an elitist?
> 
> By the way, I wear Levis and don't especially like rap music, just like a lot of other people, American or European. I don't remember ever calling either "a joke".


No worries - my apologies for coming across so offensive. I was just defending the notion that a bike doesn't have to be a high zoot road bike or MTB to be loved...ridden...and not ridiculed.

I came across a similar thread on the RBR forum a while ago...something to have to do with Schwinn Sting-Rays...and the roadies on that board, many of whom were from across the pond based on their avatar, just couldn't understand how we Americans could destroy such a beloved symbol (the bike) with our "tastelessness" (just like Harley Davidson supposedly destroyed motorcycles with their brash over-the-top in-your-face attitude).

I should have used the word "purist" instead of "elitist"...that's what I meant anyway when referring to Europeans and other societies where cycling traditions (including the properties of the bicycle itself) are revered more than in the USA who have a tough time understanding why we Americans have to mess around with the formula.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Burpee said:


> You know they don't make a geared bike small enough to fit a 4 year old?
> 
> My kids both love riding their bikes, but are hampered by weight and frame sizing constraints. The bike industry has come a long way in these areas, but they have a long way to go.


 If you want a light bike for your kids they are out there. Also consider that there are millions of kids that have had, and continue to have, plenty of fun riding in the dirt on heavy bikes.

Why the hell do you think kids NEED a geared bike?


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*Because my boy*

has to get off to push uphill on trails that he'd be able to ride if he had gears...
I'm sure the bikes are out there, if one wants to search long and hard and pay through the nose. Ferrari's are out there too. Money is an issue.



Pete said:


> If you want a light bike for your kids they are out there. Also consider that there are millions of kids that have had, and continue to have, plenty of fun riding in the dirt on heavy bikes.
> 
> Why the hell do you think kids NEED a geared bike?


----------



## marv (Aug 5, 2004)

I was checking out a Stingray at a local store and has anyone tried lifting one of those things? Holy crap are they HEAVY. I don't see kids poppin wheelies on these things anytime soon.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

*Cool Europeans*



SwissBuster said:


> ... until you insulted me and the entire continent I live on.
> 
> I don't think this bike is a symbol of being uncultured, I just find them a little crass. For the same reason I would never ride a Harley. But if someone else finds it tasteful, and buys one, good luck to him. Who am I to say what's tasteful and what isn't? And who are you to brand me an elitist?


I posted this picture on another thread. It was taken in Copenhagen, and is one cool bike. Notice the speakers just in front of the back wheel.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Burpee said:


> has to get off to push uphill on trails that he'd be able to ride if he had gears...
> I'm sure the bikes are out there, if one wants to search long and hard and pay through the nose. Ferrari's are out there too. Money is an issue.


 Sad.

It's not a long search and it's not hard and you don't have to pay through the nose.

Just search for "BMX Mini" and expand your horizons.

It's about kids having fun and it's pathetic that you think that kids need gears to have fun.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*More bikes = more fun*

Show me.



Pete said:


> Sad.
> 
> It's not a long search and it's not hard and you don't have to pay through the nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*Good counterpoints All*

I agree kids on bikes is a good thing...

It'll be interesting to see how may of these actually show up on the street.



Speedüb Nate said:


> I don't have kids, but I was one once, so here's my 2¢...
> 
> Doesn't matter if real bikes are made for kids if kids don't buy them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Burpee said:


> Show me.


 A light kids' bike?

See attached picture.

Kids having fun without gears?

Here's one example:

http://www.mtbvideos.net/video/norcalxtreme.mpg


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*For the real deal check these out.*

The real thing
www.firebikes.com

Anything made by Giant is not cool. NRS = Not Really Suspension.

TJ
www.gvii.net/hundtoft
www.fatboy.s5.com


----------



## Carbon&Ti_Guy (Jul 18, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> Yeah, I have no problem with someone buying or riding something like this. I just like to make fun of the hype. Good for OCC that they can sell hardtail bikes with premade motors and a nice paint job for 40k+. Good for giant if they can sell chopper bikes for $450 as well.


Wow way to show your ignorance, and your ass. If you had any clue about custom choppers and OCC in general you would know that their 40k bikes are much more involved then a basic hardtail frame and S&S motor + baker trans, hey I guess Jesse James is the same too? Seeing as how he uses a lot os S&S motors... But I geuss since you are an exper metal crafter you know just how easy it is to fabricate a gas tank and fenders huh?


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*Very nice Pete*

I saw the movie of the kids when you first submitted it quite a while back. Your sprouts are pretty talented. Here on the east coast, the terrain is a bit more rocky and rooty, but my 4 yr old son does well on a little bike very similar to the red one your boy is riding.

How come your kids aren't riding those trails with a Giant Stilleto and a Schwinn StingRay?

My LBS doesn't stock that Jr Cruiser, unfortunately, so I can't size my kids properly for it. Most bike shops around here only carry the mainstream. I didn't see the wieght listed, BTW.



 Pete said:


> A light kids' bike?
> 
> See attached picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

*The Giant ain't so bad, but try this one on.....*

Personally, I don't think the Giant is so bad, especially for a mass-produced bike. They have to produce it for who they think will buy it.

I, personally didn't want something like that, so I got out my rulers, my hacksaw, and my brazing rod, and I built this up. It's got a 700x42 on the front, and a 26x2.1 on the back, with suicide shifter and brake (absolutely nothing on the bars for the clean look), and an internally-geared 3-speed hub. It ain't perfect, but it sure is fun to ride to the video store.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*Wow!*



Francis said:


> I, personally didn't want something like that, so I got out my rulers, my hacksaw, and my brazing rod, and I built this up. It's got a 700x42 on the front, and a 26x2.1 on the back, with suicide shifter and brake (absolutely nothing on the bars for the clean look), and an internally-geared 3-speed hub. It ain't perfect, but it sure is fun to ride to the video store.


How is the reach to the bars? Looks like a set of swept back bars might be a bit more comfortable?

Big props on hacking and brazing up your own chopper! How long did it take and how does it ride?

Dr.F.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

It's not necessarily about comfort, although I don't find it uncomfortable. I kept the 9deg sweep bars on it for the drag bike look. It kinda rides like an old panhead Harley. You're a bit folded up, but it's kind of a fun ride. I am considering a pair of Sycip bars for it, but we'll see.

It took quite a while, but that's partially my own doing. I measured the two donor frames up, and then drew them full scale in AutoCad and began piecing them together. I measured the fork, and estimated the distance from the seat to the pedals (and tried not to catch a pedal on the turns), and set a rake to the fork that I thought looked good. Then I plotted it out full scale (about 6 feet long), and stapled my template to a sheet of plywood, which I built a jig on. I wanted to make sure that the bike would track at least fairly straight, and it does. I had the "spare" tube parts hacked off prior to build day, but it took me pretty much an entire day to grind, miter, and braze it together. It took another partial day to put 10 coats of gloss black on it, and another half day to assemble it. I won't lie, it ain't easy, but it's not impossible. I'm sure I could have done it in half the time, but I can be a bit of a perfectionist, so I wanted to do it right. If I muster the motivation to do another one, I'll do it even better (disc brake 29"er wheel on the front, etc.). I'm still considering fabricating a gas tank, and I'm looking for a late 20's/early 30's headlight or taillight to use as a headlight (with a niterider unit inside).

And yes, it's a bit of a disease.....


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

*these things are everywhere*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42312&item=3693448755&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok this is only partly on topic but still funny. I was at wal-mart and came across the stingray in the isle. I guess it was too heavy for anyone to put back on the rack.










Then on the next isle I came across this scene.










Ok guy on top good, girl on top great! Butt..










Come on now.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

shastaou812 said:


> Ok this is only partly on topic but still funny. I was at wal-mart and came across the stingray in the isle. I guess it was too heavy for anyone to put back on the rack.
> 
> Then on the next isle I came across this scene.
> 
> ...


That is funny. But so is carrying a camera around Wal-Mart.


----------



## canuck88 (Jul 25, 2004)

This is a long post, so I haven't read all of the replices (someone might have beat me to this) but I recently test rode one of these and have a few observations -

1) It's unstable at slow speeds... you have to be moving pretty good to feel comfortable on it (but at full speed it feels great).

2) My arms hated being in the elevated position ... I started losing circulation and my arms started getting sore... lol... maybe it's just that I'm used to the xc riding position or I have bad circulation, who knows

3) If you ride one of these, you'll get lots of stares - and even some people calling you '******' and saying things like 'get a real bike'... I guess real 'bikers' don't like people on bicycles copying their motorcycle designs... screw them...


----------



## shastaou812 (Jan 15, 2004)

ftrez said:


> That is funny. But so is carrying a camera around Wal-Mart.


I had it with me to print some pictures. I did get some stares from a mom while taking the pictures.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

canuck88 said:


> This is a long post, so I haven't read all of the replices (someone might have beat me to this) but I recently test rode one of these and have a few observations -
> 
> 1) It's unstable at slow speeds... you have to be moving pretty good to feel comfortable on it (but at full speed it feels great).
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for some first hand experience. Can you tell me how tall you are? I'm about 6'1" and am a bit concerned about the size of the bike.

I wasn't too optimistic but you give me some hope. I'm not too worried about the slow untability or the raised bars or being called a "******" , so I might be set to pick this up if it isn't too small.

I've had chopper bikes since the 70's and have always gotten the stares. People have stopped me to asked where I got the bikes, or how much one costs, but no one ever called me anything (that I heard, anyway). Also, my current chopper has huge apehangers so elevation shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*I've seen a kid cruising around on a stingray*



Burpee said:


> I agree kids on bikes is a good thing...
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how may of these actually show up on the street.


I've seen a kid cruising around on a stingray aound my neighborhood for the past couple of days. Very cool. I want one.

PS Anybody who's against these bikes because they don't further any particular cause needs to chill out. As far as I'm concerned, bikes are for fun, and these new chopper-like bikes look fun.


----------



## canuck88 (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm about 5'10 180lbs... it was my first time on a chopper bike, so I can't compare it with anything else. I don't think you'd be too big for it but you'd have to try it to be sure (I didn't try the schwinn version but this one looked bigger). It's very solid though (a little heavy but it is a cruiser)... I think the problem I had with getting a bit of harassment was that I rode it by a bunch of bikers... lol



ftrez said:


> Hey, thanks for some first hand experience. Can you tell me how tall you are? I'm about 6'1" and am a bit concerned about the size of the bike.
> 
> I wasn't too optimistic but you give me some hope. I'm not too worried about the slow untability or the raised bars or being called a "******" , so I might be set to pick this up if it isn't too small.
> 
> I've had chopper bikes since the 70's and have always gotten the stares. People have stopped me to asked where I got the bikes, or how much one costs, but no one ever called me anything (that I heard, anyway). Also, my current chopper has huge apehangers so elevation shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i got to ride one of those today and they are heavy!

i can hold a wheelie for a good 20 secs, but man, i couldn't even get the front end up!

i am 5' 1" and the thing is waay to small for me.

they are purly for little kids, so i cannot see a fat kid riding one of them around!


----------



## blackmatter05 (Aug 13, 2004)

*3 Stilettos for sale*

My bike shop has three Stilettos to sell. One is chrome, one is red, and the other is black. They run $550 each, not including shipping should you choose to buy one. The shop name is Cycle Sonic in Rockledge, PA phone 215-379-1102. We are the only shop on the east coast US to have them. I'll post again when we don't have them anymore so you don't have to call.


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> i got to ride one of those today and they are heavy!
> 
> i can hold a wheelie for a good 20 secs, but man, i couldn't even get the front end up!
> 
> ...


You're referring to the Stiletto or the Stingray?


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

blackmatter05 said:


> My bike shop has three Stilettos to sell. One is chrome, one is red, and the other is black. They run $550 each, not including shipping should you choose to buy one. The shop name is Cycle Sonic in Rockledge, PA phone 215-379-1102. We are the only shop on the east coast US to have them. I'll post again when we don't have them anymore so you don't have to call.


So, can you comment on the size? Too small for 5'1", okay for 6"? We're getting conflicting info.


----------



## blackmatter05 (Aug 13, 2004)

ftrez said:


> So, can you comment on the size? Too small for 5'1", okay for 6"? We're getting conflicting info.


I'm 5'9", and it fits me like a glove. I think it probably could work for a 5'1". My manager is 6'2" though and his knees are in his chest when he pedals. The height cap is more reasonable around 5'11", even 6'0" might work.


----------



## blackmatter05 (Aug 13, 2004)

ftrez said:


> I have one on order too, Hammy, on the East Coast (Philly). On Monday (8/2/04) my dealer said to expect a call in 4 to 6 weeks. I read somewhere that they have them in Florida but the shop said there was a problem with the wrong seats being shipped so they had to delay. If I hear anything else, I'll be sure to post.


Yeah, you're probably talking about my shop, in which case they came in a few weeks ago.


----------



## dustyrider (Feb 19, 2004)

*i want one*



Francis said:


> It's not necessarily about comfort, although I don't find it uncomfortable. I kept the 9deg sweep bars on it for the drag bike look. It kinda rides like an old panhead Harley. You're a bit folded up, but it's kind of a fun ride. I am considering a pair of Sycip bars for it, but we'll see.


i wanna see a pic of you riding. must be a tall mofo.


----------



## 00 DUCK (Apr 27, 2004)

First things first...BMX may not have been so popular if it wouldn't have been for the original Schwinn Stingray. Funky bikes have their place. Do they need to be in the middle of rush hour? Probably not. Where did everyone here ride as a kid? I for one rode in the street, on side roads of course and we went everywhere...on singlespeed 20" BMX bikes. I think if one of these bikes inspires a kid to ride a bike it has to be good. Who knows, maybe some kids think this bike sucks and they decide to build a better bike or come up with a better idea or design....is that constructive enough?

I think Schwinn or Pacific, whoever, said it right when they said...Rebirth of Cool!

I've seen pics of adults riding the new stingay, they just had ape hangers or other taller bars installed. Of course they had to modify the seat or seatpost arrangement to get the seat back farther.

As far as the stiletto goes...I saw one in a LBS last week and it was cool. One of the shop guys was test riding it in the store and he looked to be around 5"10. He did not look cramped.

Now, I ride my MTB on the road and on trails. When I go out for an evening ride with my wife and son, I ride the Schwinn bike shown in the attached pic. I just built it. It doesn't weigh a ton and has a 3-speed internal Nexus hub. It is very comfortable and it has provided me with a month or two of creative activity. I'll be building a 1955 24" Schwinn cruiser into a trike for the wife and kid next.

I ride bikes for pleasure...road...trail...cruiser or otherwise. I'm sure many do the same.

Some links to check out.
http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4

http://groups.msn.com/KustomCruisers/general.msnw


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

blackmatter05 said:


> My bike shop has three Stilettos to sell. One is chrome, one is red, and the other is black. They run $550 each, not including shipping should you choose to buy one. The shop name is Cycle Sonic in Rockledge, PA phone 215-379-1102. We are the only shop on the east coast US to have them. I'll post again when we don't have them anymore so you don't have to call.


blackmatter, what is the word on stock right now? Rockledge is close enough to me, but I've had one on reserve at a NE Philly shop forever and they still aren't in there. Are these shipping regulary, do you have any left?


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*...well let me do it then:*



SwissBuster said:


> ... until you insulted me and the entire continent I live on.
> 
> I don't think this bike is a symbol of being uncultured, I just find them a little crass. For the same reason I would never ride a Harley. But if someone else finds it tasteful, and buys one, good luck to him. Who am I to say what's tasteful and what isn't? And who are you to brand me an elitist?
> 
> By the way, I wear Levis and don't especially like rap music, just like a lot of other people, American or European. I don't remember ever calling either "a joke".


Harleys ARE a joke. I could take the muffler off a Honda and have it sound the same, only it would be better made, more comfortable to ride, and cheaper.

And Rap music is...well it's not even a joke, if you're over 40, like I am. It's probably just how our parents felt about Elvis.


----------



## xxxiii (Jun 25, 2004)

One of our local shops had three Stilettos on the floor on tuesday - three different colors. It looks much better in person. The saddle is ugly, and there's no changing it without some fabrication.

There's a picture of the Adult Stingray version here: http://www.schwinn-stingrays.com


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*I saw one...*



xxxiii said:


> One of our local shops had three Stilettos on the floor on tuesday - three different colors. It looks much better in person. The saddle is ugly, and there's no changing it without some fabrication.
> 
> There's a picture of the Adult Stingray version here: http://www.schwinn-stingrays.com


The LPS (Local Performance Shop) has one, and I was a bit disappointed, especially with the chain guard. It's shiny metal, and looks like tin foil. Any bump would dent it, and there goes your looks. I dunno, I was more excited about the thing when I saw pics. In person, it seems more, I dunno, ordinary. Maybe I'm just burnt on this thread ;0)

fp


----------



## xxxiii (Jun 25, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> The LPS (Local Performance Shop) has one, and I was a bit disappointed, especially with the chain guard. It's shiny metal, and looks like tin foil. Any bump would dent it, and there goes your looks. I dunno, I was more excited about the thing when I saw pics. In person, it seems more, I dunno, ordinary. Maybe I'm just burnt on this thread ;0)
> 
> fp


Yeah the Stiletto's chainguard does seem pretty fragile.


----------



## blackmatter05 (Aug 13, 2004)

ftrez said:



> blackmatter, what is the word on stock right now? Rockledge is close enough to me, but I've had one on reserve at a NE Philly shop forever and they still aren't in there. Are these shipping regulary, do you have any left?


We got one in each color built(black, chrome, red), and another that it red and isn't built yet. The red one was scratched during shipping, has touch-up paint on the headtube right below the lower crown, not noticable, but my manager has been offering it as a special price. The shop number is 215-379-1102, ask for Albert or Skip, and if you could do me the minor favor in mentioning that Joe told you about it online.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

*No Thank God.*

Shot Thru The Heart-
And You're To Blame- 
You Give -bikes-
A Baad Name!

I Am Personally Sick Of The Chopper Craze!
These Homemade Beachcruisers Have Been Around For Years!
Which Is Exactly How It Should Be Done..
Bikes Are A Whole Lot More Cool If You Build Them Yourself. Be Creative And Innovative And Dont Buy Mass Produced Complete Bikes For Cryin Out Loud!


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

i rode the stilleto, and it was pretty cool. the seat could use some padding, in my opinion. i'm 5' 8", and it didn't seem cramped. i didn't ride far. the handling is twitchier than i expected, but no big deal. my main complaint is the seat. if you don't have much natural cushion, you won't want to go fast on the thing. the first essential upgrade is the ace of spades and a closepin.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2004)

Forget that Stilletto, you need one of these...
http://www.ardcorechoppers.com/longshot.htm


----------



## ftrez (Aug 4, 2004)

Does anyone have any pix of the Stiletto in red? Or know of any links to a pic of the red one?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah, lowriders have been around a long time, but usually they're heavy twisted steel scrapola. I personally wouldn't give a squirt of piss for one, but at interbike, there was one glaring exception. Did anyone sneak a pic of that Felt in the main display case as you walked in at the top of the main steps? From the the gold anodized Dura-Ace crankarms, to that pinstriping on the deeeeeep metallic, that thing draw a crowd all day. I tried to take a pic, but the guy standing there said no photos allowed.. weird I thought. Felt is offering a couple stock models too, which were very slick, but that one in the case.... oh that was a beautiful machine.


----------

